# Amazon Frogbit...



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been trying to fight off a case of the BBA. I've decided to use a natural approach and use Amazon Frogbit to absorb some of the nutrients in my tank.
Frogbit has really long root systems and I just noticed something really weird and would like to know if anyone else knows anything about it.
The roots of the Frogbit was touching some of my Narrow Leaf Ludwigia and I noticed that the leaves it was touching looked like it was drying out.
Does anyone know what is going on with that?


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

If you've got BBA, controlling nutrients is not going to do much to curtail it.
Similarly, lowering lighting or cutting the photo-period will have little affect.
It is a spore borne algae that does not respond the way most algae does to the above. 
You need to clean it up wherever you see it (inanimate objects as well) and then inject CO2 to the highest safe level you can achieve or dose SeaChem's Excel. Excel will kill it and needs to be used regularly to be effective.
Get the plants growing and maintain a clean environment and you will see the BBA start to recede.

Len


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've got Amazon frogbit in all my tanks, but I've never noticed any negative effects of the roots, apart from the way they look sometimes! Are you sure it's not just coincidence that they are touching where the leaf has already started to age?


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

The weirdest part is that it is only affecting the Narrow Leaf Ludwigia. Not the elodea that is floating with it.

djlen, thanks for the info. I think I will do the excel thing. I know it will kill off my frogbit.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I use excel in my 90g to combat BBA (it works) I keep Limnobium (frog bit) in this tank also and it is not adversely affected by the excel. The only problem I have with the frog bit is that it gets aphids.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Cant say that I have had aphids in my frogbit, but my only problem with it is how fast it reproduces, way to fast, I throw it away on a weekly basis......oh yeah, this thread was about algae right?.......sorry.


----------

